# Neuer PC - Hilfe!!



## Heucke (28. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Forenuser!

Ich habe vor mir alsbald einen neuen Pc zu kaufen. Allerdings habe ich nicht die große Ahnung davon und wollte deshalb hier mal anfragen, ob mir nicht jemand ein paar Tipps geben kann oder gar einen Pc zusammenstellen kann. Ich hab heute bereits den ganzen Tag hier im forum und in anderen Foren gelesen und bin mittlerweile schon auf einen AMD Prozesser getrimmt, ich wollte vorher einen i5-750...

Zum Pc:

Ich bin bereit ungefähr 1000€ auszugeben, kann aber ruhig etwas weniger sein, der Pc sollte dann aber schon ein paar Jahre halten, da ich noch Schüler bin. Der PC ist vor allem dazu da um zu zocken und um ein bisschen ins Internet zu gehen. 
Zubehör für den PC habe ich gar keines, eventuell noch einen alten Röhrenbildschirm, allerdings denke ich, dass diese Dinger doch ziemlich veraltet sind zum Spielen.
Es wäre also schön, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet, was ich da so nehmen sollte, ich habe mir zwar Gedanken gemacht, aber gehen die nur über die Grfaikkarte bis zum CPU und zum Board.

Ich freue mich über viele Antworten und Anregungen eurerseits.


----------



## iKnow (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Hallo  Erstmal willkommen im Board.

Du brauchst also einen PC + Bildschirm + Betriebssystem?
Welche Spiele willst du spielen?
Welche CPU, Grafikkarte und Board hast du dir vorgestellt zu kaufen?


----------



## Heucke (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ich habe mir jetzt gedacht, achdem ich ein paar threads gelsen habe einen AMd Phenom II 955 BE zu nehmen auf einem AM3 Board, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe... Dazu dann eine ATI Radeon HD 5850, allerdings in welcher Ausführung??

Dazu hab ich aber noch eine Frage:

Was bringt es mir genau, wenn ich einen PC übertakte?


Ich möchte so einen COD 6 spielen Crysis und anderes, aber hauptsächlich Ego-Shooter.


----------



## Wadde (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Man muss halt gut 130-250€ für Den bildschirm reservieren, je nach Marke,Modell,Qualität.

Bleiben also rund 750-870€ für einen Pc übrig.


----------



## Kaktus (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ob du einen i5 750 nimmst oder einen AMD spielt im Grunde keine Rolle. Am Ende ist beides ähnlich schnell und in der Praxis wirst du den Unterschied niemals bewusst wahrnehmen können. 

Bei AMD bekommt man derzeit mit den neuen Board die einen 8XX Chipsatz verbaut haben eine etwas modernere Plattform da diese schon SATA 3 und USB 3 bietet. Aber vorsicht. USB3 haben auch nicht alle Board mit 8XX Chipsatz. 

Bei der Grafikkarte, tja, eine 5850 sollte ins Budget passen. Und einen TFT würde ich mir auch holen. So teuer sind die nicht mehr. 

Beim NT solltest du auf ein Marken NT setzen. Fast blind kaufen kann man bei Enermax, BeQuiet, Seasonic, Corsair, Cugar, FSP, Cooler Master, Silverstone... hab bestimmt noch das eine oder andere vergessen. Aber im großen und ganzem waren das alle relevanten Hersteller. Bedenke, ein 400W Marken NT ist besser als ein 600W LC oder vergleichbar. Die Watt Zahl sagt wenig aus. 
Ich würde zu sehen das du ein MArken NT mit 450-500W nimmst, das reicht völlig. 

Bei den Eingabegeräten wie Maus oder Tastatur, solltest du am besten in einen Saturn (oder ähnlichen Laden gehen) und dir die Geräte mal direkt an sehen. Und hier auch nicht sparen. Eine Maus oder Tastatur hat man jeden TAg in der Hand und gute Geräte halten mehrere Jahre. Auch bevorzugt jeder eine andere Ergonomie bei den Geräten. Ich z.B: kann mit den recht flachen Mäusen von Roccat rein gar nichts anfangen und brauche eine Maus die stark gewölbt ist. Bei den Tastaturen liegen mir extrem flache Tasten am Besten. Bei anderen ist es genau anders herum. Daher hier nicht unbedingt auf Empfehlungen hören. 

Bei den Festplatten solltest du dich auch nicht verrückt machen. Sofern man das aktuellste Modell nimmt, gleich von welchem Hersteller, machst du nichts falsch. Einzig auf Eco und Green Platten (bei allen Herstellern) solltest du darauf achten diese nicht als Systemplatte zu verwenden, dafür sind sie zu langsam. 

Wie laut darf dein Rechner werden? Willst du übertakten? Was für ein Gehäuse bevorzugst du? Bei letzterem kannst du dich mal auf Caseking umsehen, die haben eine große Auswahl und viele Bilder zum betrachten.


----------



## RonnieColeman (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Willkommen ersma im forum
als frage vorweg: willst du OCen, baust du den selber zusammen

Ma n paar anregungen
CPU: AMD phenom II 955
cpu-cooler: scythe mugen 2
Als ram: g.skill ripjwas 4GB
Board: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
NT: CoolerMaster silent pro m500
vga: powercolor HD5850 PCS+
gehäuse:CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced PURE oder xigmatek mitgard
platte: Samsung HD502HJ 500GB


----------



## Heucke (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

@Ronnie: Was bringt mir genau das OCen und werde ich das wirklich in mehr Leistung spüren. Und sleber bauen, darüber hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken gemacht.

Die Lautstärke, sollte natürlich schon ziemlich leise sein, aber vor allem denke dass der PC im allgemeinen sher gut gekühlt werden sollte, da es in meinem Zimmer im sommer schonmal sehr warm werden kann.
Gehäusemäßig nochmal ne Frage an euch: Ist es reine Geschmackssache oder bringt es mir etwas wenn ich einen BigTower nehme? Ansonsten tendiere ich eh zu einem MidiTower.


----------



## RonnieColeman (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

wenn du deinen pc übertaktest, erhälst du einen leistungs schub. aber du verlierst die garantie, wenns kaputt geht. das OCen ist ein beliebtes mittel, man kauft nen billigeren prozessor und spart ein bisschen geld


----------



## Heucke (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ich denke, dann werde ich den PC wohl nicht übertakten. Sollte dann schon etwas länger halten, weil ich nicht die Möglichkeit sehe mir alsbald einen neuen PC zu kaufen zu können.


----------



## Kaktus (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Big Tower bringt dir nicht wirklich etwas. Normaler Midi Tower reicht. Wichtig wäre eben nur das du mindestens vorne und hinten jeweils einen 120mm Lüfter verbauen kannst. Seitliche Lüfter oder so ein rotz wie Lüfter unten (Außer das Gehäusekonzept ist auf eine  komplette Kühlung von unten ausgelegt), bringen dir im Grunde nichts und können sogar kontraproduktiv sein. 

Übertaktung merkst du unter Umständen schon. Bei einem X4 955 macht das kaum Sinn. 400Mhz mehr Takt hin oder her, wirst du im Alltag nicht merken. Merken tut man dies erst wenn die CPU anfängt zu limitieren was bei 3,2Ghz und 4 Kernen derzeit eigentlich nie der Fall ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

So groß ist der Unterschied zwischen übertaktet und nicht übertaktet eh nicht. Außerdem hat der 955 bei Standard genug Leistung.


----------



## RonnieColeman (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

gehäuse ist gescmackssache aber es kommt auch daruf an was du später vorhast, wasserkühlung, viele platten, große boards, kleine boards, viele lüfter etc. aber miditower reichen in der regel vollkommen. 
ein zwischending ist der CoolerMaster HAF-922 das ding is super


----------



## RonnieColeman (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

achja übers selber bauen. Bei alternate kannst du bestellen und zusammenbauen lassen(gegen eine kleine gebühr selbstverständlich); die seite ist eigentlich sehr beliebt


----------



## Kaktus (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Alternate ist auch mit unter die teuerste Seite. Hardwareversand baut auch zusammen, außer andere Kühler als der Boxed. 
UNd im ernst, jeder Depp kann einen PC zusammen bauen, sofern man 2-3 Dinge beachtet ist das absolut nicht schwierig.


----------



## RonnieColeman (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ahh hardwareversand der name wollt mir nich einfallen
jedem das seine. Nur zu information, wenn man beim zusammenbauen einen fehler macht, kann es passieren das man pech hat und auf dem kaputten teil sitzen bleibt und ein neues kaufen muss.
Aber im grunde genommen denke ich das kaktus recht hat, auch wenn ich es so ausgedrükt hätte: es nicht wirklich schwierig einen pc zusammen zu bauen, es ist alles gut erklärt im handbuch. wenn du fragen hast, helfen wir dir weiter


----------



## Heucke (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ich hab jetzt auch noch mal ein bisschen überlegt... Wie siehts eigntlich mit einem i7-920 aus? Oder is das wieder wegen dem alten sockel nicht zukunftsfähig?


----------



## RonnieColeman (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

wenn du ein betriebssystem noch brauchst und einen monitor und alles neu würd das weit mehr als 1000€ kosten

bei hardwareversand hab ma nen konfig gemacht. es fehlt noch nt, win7,  monitor und alle teile sind nich unbedingt top und ich war bei 750€  plus. die grafikpower war auch nich so dolle. bei dem am3 system das ich auf seite 1  konfig. habe sollten wir weiter denken


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Außerdem ist ein 1366 System im Game kaum bis gar nicht schneller als ein AMD System.


----------



## Heucke (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Das denke ich auch, weil AMD einfach günstiger ist, und wenn ich den Aussagen manchen Leuten hier im Forum Glauben schenken darf, dann auch im Gaming besser und zukunftsträchtiger. 
Ich hab mir mal dein Gehäuse angeschaut, was du mir vorgeschlagen hast und finde dass das gar net so schlehct aussieht, ich denke das könnte ich nehmen. 
Zum RAM allerdings hab ich noch Zweifel, weil 4GB finde ich deutlich zu wenig für ein 64 Bit System, was ich eigentlich doch schon ganz gerne haben möchte. Ich denke da eher an 8GB, wenn das nicht zu teuer wird. 
Die Platte mit 500 GB finde ich an sich ganz gut, ich habe aber im Intenet einen gesehen, dass noch ein feritger PC eine SSD Platte hatte. die sollen an sich doch aber auch teurer werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

8GB RAM sind halt doppel so teuer wie 4GB, weil man dann eben das 4GB Kit zweimal kaufen muss.
Aber du wirst keinen Unterschied merken zwischen 4 und 8Gb feststellen. 
Ich habs mal eine Zeit lang getestet und man merkt wirklich nichts, weder bei Anwendungen noch bei Games (auch bei GTA 4 nicht).


----------



## iKnow (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



> Die Platte mit 500 GB finde ich an sich ganz gut, ich habe aber im Intenet einen gesehen, dass noch ein feritger PC eine SSD Platte hatte. die sollen an sich doch aber auch teurer werden.


Eine SSD braucht der Durschnittstyp eh nicht - Ok, das Betriebssystem bootet schneller und bei Anwendungen wie Photoshop wird man einen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs spüren. Ansonsten ist eine SSD aber überflüssig.
4GB RAM reichen aus.


----------



## Heucke (29. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Humm? Da bin ich nun doch skeptisch. Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn?
Hast du eine 64Bit oder eine 32Bit version? Weil eigentlich müsste das dann doch auch doppelt so schnell sein...


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



Heucke schrieb:


> Humm? Da bin ich nun doch skeptisch. Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn?
> Hast du eine 64Bit oder eine 32Bit version? Weil eigentlich müsste das dann doch auch doppelt so schnell sein...


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz....

Durch das 64-Bit System laufen einige Spiele schneller und Windows unterstützt mehr als 4GB-RAM.... Wenn Programme/Spiele auf 64-Bit abgestimmt sind, kann es sein das sie etwas schneller laufen....

Kauf dir die 64-Bit Version...


----------



## RonnieColeman (29. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Jepp win7 prof. 64bit


----------



## RonnieColeman (29. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

jepp win7 prof. 64bit



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> Ma n paar anregungen
> CPU: AMD phenom II 955
> cpu-cooler: scythe mugen 2
> Als ram: g.skill ripjwas 4GB
> ...


----------



## Heucke (29. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Was is denn nun eigentlich ein guter Versand, wo ich meine Ware bestellen, und die auch zuverlässig sind?

Ich habe dann auch nochmal weiter geguckt wegen einer Festplatte. Ich habe gelesen, dass Western Digital gute Festplatten sein sollen und die dabei auch noch einen sehr guten Service anbieten.


----------



## RonnieColeman (29. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Als versand wären alternate, mindfactory oder hardwareversand


----------



## Heucke (29. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ich habe mir mal bei alternate und mindfactory alle Teile rausgesucht, und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass mindfactory ca 50€ günstiger ist, allerdings haben sie die Grafikkarte gar nicht im Sortiment. Ist es also sinnvoll wenn ich alle Teile bei einem Anbieter bestelle, oder kann man auch ruhig variieren? Ich glaube nämlich durch die neuen Versandkosten würden dann die geringeren kosten egalisieren.

Dabei bin ich auch noch auf ein anderes Problem gestoßen:

Ich habe noch gar kein DVD-Laufwerk. Welches benutzt ihr denn?


----------



## Kaktus (29. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Mindfactory, nach Mitternacht bestellen, dann fallen die Versandkosten weg. Glaub ab 100€ bei Vorkasse und 200€ bei Nachname (musst du mal in den AGBs schauen). Von daher kannst du auch bei einem andren Shop bestellen.

DVD Brenner kannst du nahezu jedes nehme sofern du kein Dauerbrenner bist. LG ist derzeit sehr beliebt, von Samsung würde ich aktuell die Finger lassen, die letzten Brenner waren eher bescheiden. Außer du erwischt ein älteres S18, die sind wirklich gut.


----------



## iKnow (29. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



> Ist es also sinnvoll wenn ich alle Teile bei einem Anbieter bestelle, oder kann man auch ruhig variieren?


Wegen Versandkosten sinnvoll UND weil du alle Teile auf einmal bekommst.


----------



## iKnow (29. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



> Ist es also sinnvoll wenn ich alle Teile bei einem Anbieter bestelle, oder kann man auch ruhig variieren?


Wegen Versandkosten sinnvoll UND weil du alle Teile auf einmal bekommst.


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Also als laufwerk ist der liteon ihs 324 sehr gut. is aber n bisschen teurer als die lg-laufwerke


----------



## Heucke (30. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ich war heute mal bei Mindfactory und habe mir alle Teile in den Warenkorb gesteckt. Im Allgemeinen bin ich dort günstiger weggekommen als bei Alternate...
Das gibt es allerdings 2 verschiedene Versionen der Radeon HD 5850. Der Unterschied besteht allerdings lediglich darin, dass es für ca 5€ mehr anstatt 2X6PIN, 1X8PIN und 1X6PIN gibt. Was ist dort der Unterschied? Wofür ist dieses PIN? Und werde ich das spüren?


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

normalerweise müsste das am videospeicher liegen. die 2GB karten haben 1x 6pin + 1x8pin. aber ich weiß nur dass die 5870 mit 2gb hergestellt wird von einer 5850 mit 2gb weiß ich nichts. mach ma nen link.

was hast du jetzt eigentlich gekauft?


----------



## Heucke (30. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Das ist die einmal mit 2X6PIN:
1024MB HIS Radeon HD5850 iCoolerV GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Das ist die mit 1X6PIN und 1X8PIN:
1024MB ASUS Radeon EAH5850 DIRECTCU GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

was nimmst du als Netzteil
aber ich würd dir die msi twin frozr II empfehlen


----------



## Heucke (30. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

CoolerMaster silent pro m500


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

dann is egal

aber poste mal bitte dein system


----------



## Heucke (30. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

*Board: *GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H AMD-890GX AM3 ATX*

CPU-Kühler: *Scythe Mugen 2 REV B S754, 939, AM2+, 478, 775,  1366, 1156
*
CPU: *AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz (C3) AM3 6MB 125W  Black Edition BOX*

RAM: *2x2048MB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 CL8 Kit
*
Netztteil: *Netzteil ATX CoolerMaster Silent Pro M 500W ATX  2.3
*
Gehäuse: *ATX Midi Cooler Master 690 II Advanced PURE Black  Edition
*
Graka: *1024MB HIS Radeon HD5850 iCoolerV GDDR5 PCIe
*
Festplatte: *500GB Samsung HD502HJ F3 16MB 7200 U/min SATA
*
DVD-Brenner: *LiteOn IHAS324-32 SATA Schwarz Retail

Es ist also genau das System, welches du mir empfohlen hast. Sketisch bin ich aber noch bei der Festplatte und dem DVD-Brenner. zudem wäre es schön, wenn mir einer bestätigen könnte, ob das so auch kompatibel ist und nicht irgendetwas was anderes ausbremst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Die Festplatte ist OK. Beim DVD Brenner spielt es keine Rolle mehr, welchen man kauft, alle sind irgendwie gleich.


----------



## iKnow (30. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Passt alles.


----------



## Heucke (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Die Festplatte macht mich stutzig, weil die nur 16MB Cache hat, wenn ich das richtig deute.


----------



## Heucke (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> was nimmst du als Netzteil
> aber ich würd dir die msi twin frozr II empfehlen




msi twin frozr II, gibt es leider bei mindfactory nicht. Wieviel würde die denn kosten?


----------



## STSLeon (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Wenn du nicht übertaktest und Lautstärke für dich weniger das Problem ist, dann brauchst du keine twin frozr II. Da kannst du jede 5850 nehmen und machst keinen Fehler.


----------



## Kaktus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ob eine Festplatte 16 oder 32MB Cache hat, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Im Grunde wäre es sogar egal ob sie nur 8MB Cache hat. Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Es ist einer der schnellsten Platten mit 500GB am Markt und dazu einer der leisesten.


----------



## Heucke (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Als Betriebssystem wollte ich dann Win7 Prof. 64Bit nehmen, oder reicht auch ein Home Premium? Ich habe auch schon danach gesucht, bin allerdings nur auf OEM-Versionen gestoßen. Kann man diese bedenkenlos verwenden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Home Premium reicht und klar, du kannst die OEM Version von Sieben benutzen, macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Heucke (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Was macht denn den Unterschied zur OEM-Version? Und was würde mir Prof. mehr bringen?


----------



## A3000T (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Wird USB 3.0 inzwischen eigentlich von Windows 7 unterstützt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



Heucke schrieb:


> Was macht denn den Unterschied zur OEM-Version? Und was würde mir Prof. mehr bringen?


 
Die bietet ein paar mehr Protokolle und den XP Modus.



A3000T schrieb:


> Wird USB 3.0 inzwischen eigentlich von Windows 7 unterstützt?


 
Jo, Vista und Sieben unterstützen USB 3, XP nicht mehr.


----------



## Heucke (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

was bietet mir jetzt genau mehr protokolle und den xp-modus? die oem-version oder win7 prof?


----------



## RonnieColeman (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

nimm win7 prof


----------



## Heucke (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ihr sagtet doch aber dass Home Premium reichen würde.

Und noch eine Frage zur GPU:

bei mindfactory gibts einmal diese hier die glaube ich übertaktet ist.
Und dnn gibt es noch diese hier die nicht übertaktet ist. 
Wird mir die übertaktete in Zukunft mehr bringen? Und in den Informationen steht, dass sie ein NT mit mindestens 500W braucht und ich nur ein 500W NT habe.

Edit: Außerdem glaube ich auch, dass ich kein Geld für Win7 Prof habe.


----------



## Heucke (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ich habe dann auch noch eine Frage zum RAM:

Es gibt einmal eins mit CL9 und eins mit CL7. Welches soll ich nehmen.

Zum Monitor:

Ich hab mich jetzt umentschieden zu einem Samsung. Ist der so in Ordnung oder sollte ich lieber den Acer nehmen?

Ich komme mir langsam echt vor wie ein totaler NOOB...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Die HIS ist OK, die kannst du nehmen.
Bei Sieben reicht die Home Premium, andere Versionen braucht man als Privatuser nicht.
Bei RAM ist CL7 besser, wenn der kaum mehr kostet, kannst du den nehmen.


----------



## RonnieColeman (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

reicht wirklich nur home prem.
nen kumpel von mir hatte xp als home prem. und hat gesagt im vergleich zu xp prof. wär es total kacke und er hat von PCs keine ahnung


----------



## Heucke (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Und die übertaktete ist nicht ein wenig mehr zukunftsträchtiger da sie eben übertaktet ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Wozu, die 2 Frames, die die schneller ist, merkst du eh nicht und wenn die normale für Games zu langsam sein wird, reißt die übertaktete auch keine Bäume mehr raus.
Ist nur rausgeworfendes Geld. Besser verkaufen lässt sich eine übertaktete auch nicht, weil der Käufer meist davon ausgeht, dass noch mehr an der Taktschraube gedreht wurde und deshalb weniger bezahlt.


----------



## Heucke (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Achso na dann nehm ich wohl die HIS Grafikkarte, weil die Gigabyte eh nicht mehr vorhanden ist und nur 4 Euro billiger wäre; das CL7 Kit und den Samsung Monitor, der nur 2 ms Reaktionszeit. 

Aber beim Betriebssystem bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Welches genaue Protokoll bzw. was bringt mir der XP-Modus? Kann ich damit noch alte Spiele spielen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Der XP Modus ist für Games nicht geeignet, weil in dem Modus nur eine SIS Karte simuliert wird, die keine 3D Funktion hat.
Du kannst auch Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 installieren, wenn du unbedingt einen XP Modus haben willst, ist praktisch das gleich wie der Kram, den die Professional und die Ultimate Version haben.
Der ist eigentlich nur dafür da, uralte Software (die noch 16bit ist) benutzen zu können.
Und jetzt mal echt, wie verzweifelt muss man sein, wenn man 20 Jahre alte Software auf einem neuen Rechner laufen lassen will?


----------



## Heucke (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

So überzeugt mich das dann doch schon um ein Home Prmium zu kaufen. 20Jahre alte Software habe ich hier zuhause glaube ich gar nicht... Also ist der PC nun so fertig. Ich danke euch allen, besonders dir und Ronnie. 

Ich werde dann allerdings nochmal Hilfe beim Zusammenbau brauchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Die kriegst du auch hier.
Dann poste noch mal deine finale Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Heucke (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Board: GIGABYTE GA-890GPAUD3H AMD-890GX AM3 ATX
NT: ATX CoolerMaster SilentPro M 500W ATX2.3
Ram: 2x2048MB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 CL7 Kit
GPU: 1024MB HIS Radeon HD5850 iCoolerV GDDR5 PCIe
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster 690II Advanced Pure Black Edition
Platte: 500GB Samsung HD502HJ F3 16MB 7200 U/min
TFT: 24" Samsung SyncMaster P2450H 2ms 70000:1 300cd/m² D-Sub DVI HDMI
DVD-Brenner: LiteOn IHAS324-32 SATA Schwarz Retail
Betriebssystem: Microsoft SB Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

Also das System welches mir von Ronnie empfohlen wurde. Ich hoffe mal, dass das so alles kompatibel ist??


----------



## RonnieColeman (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

ja keine sorge, ist es


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Jep, sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Lordac (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Hallo,



Heucke schrieb:


> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
> CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
> Board: GIGABYTE GA-890GPAUD3H AMD-890GX AM3 ATX
> NT: ATX CoolerMaster SilentPro M 500W ATX2.3
> ...


das sieht gut aus, ich würde nur den RAM gegen ganz normalen von z.B. Kingston, Geil oder G.Skill (Eco) tauschen.

Die hohen Heatspreader der RipJaws passen nicht unter den Mugen 2 wenn du den RAM in die vorgesehenen Bänke steckst. Man könnte zwar auf die anderen RAM-Bänke ausweichen, aber da die Heatspreader zu einem großen Teil eine rein optische Sache sind, würde ich einfach anderen RAM nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Bääängel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Man packt ja die Rams zu erst, wegen der Temperaturabstrahlung des Prozis, auch auf die hinteren Bänke.


----------



## Lordac (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Hallo,



Bääängel schrieb:


> Man packt ja die Rams zu erst, wegen der Temperaturabstrahlung des Prozis, auch auf die hinteren Bänke.


ich steck sie immer da rein wo man sie laut Mainboardbeschreibung reintun soll.

Ob es einen Unterschied macht wo sie drin sind, weiß ich nicht.

Wie dem auch sei, wenn man den RAM nicht übertakten möchte sind hohe Heatspreader nicht notwendig und man kann einfach darauf verzichten, es gibt genügend andere Kits welche ebenso gut sind.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Bääängel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Naja, wenn du die Rams direkt an den Prozi setzt, erwärmen sie sich automatisch mit und es kann, wei du es angesprochen aht zu Kühlerkompatibilitätsproblemen kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



Lordac schrieb:


> ich steck sie immer da rein wo man sie laut Mainboardbeschreibung reintun soll.


 
Das ist der normal Weg, sollte man auch so machen.



Lordac schrieb:


> Ob es einen Unterschied macht wo sie drin sind, weiß ich nicht.


 
Nö, nicht mehr, früher gabs aber Bretter, die nicht mehr starteten, wenn der erste RAM Slot nicht belegt war (habs selbst erlebt).
Das habe ich aber heute bisher nicht mehr gesehen und ich teste das bei jedem Board, das ich habe, eben weil einige halt auf die hohen RAM Kühler stehen und bei AMD ist nun mal der RAM recht dicht bei der CPU, was sicher am RAM Controller in der CPU liegt, je näher, desto besser halt.



Lordac schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, wenn man den RAM nicht übertakten möchte sind hohe Heatspreader nicht notwendig und man kann einfach darauf verzichten, es gibt genügend andere Kits welche ebenso gut sind.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lordac


 
Jep, kann ich absolut bestätigen, aber die Kits mit den hohen Kühlern werden auch überdimensional heißer als normale RAMs, wo die hohen Kühler dann sinnvoll sind.
Das gilt aber jetzt nur, wenn man die RAMs übertakten will, ansonsten braucht man solche hohen Kühler nicht.



Bääängel schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du die Rams direkt an den Prozi setzt, erwärmen sie sich automatisch mit und es kann, wei du es angesprochen aht zu Kühlerkompatibilitätsproblemen kommen.


 
Nö, kann man vernachlässigen. Der Kühler strahlt ja keine Wärme in dem Sinne ab, der Lüfter vom Kühler bläst sie ja von den RAMs weg, also Wayne...


----------



## Heucke (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Das ist jetzt eh alles egal, ich habe den PC so wie ich ihn gepostet habe gestern Abend bestellt.
Naja wie gesagt, werde ich eh hier nochmal nachhaken, wenn es um den Zusammenbau geht, weil ich das noch nie gemacht habe. Das schreib ich mir aber schonaml als Notiz auf.


----------



## RonnieColeman (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

okidoki


----------



## Heucke (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

So die ganzen Komponenten sind endlich bei mir zuhause *freu*. Nun ist die Frage, was soll ich als erstes einbauen und muss ich auf irgendwas besondere achten?
Zum Thema entladen, ich habe hier zu hause noch ein paar Gummihandschuhe, die man aus dem Erste-Hilfe-Bereich kennt, ich denke mal, die sollten dann reichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Gummihandschuhe brauchst du nicht, ziehe Shorts an und die Socken aus, dann gehts problemlos.
Zuerst das Gehäuse vorbereiten, also Abstandshalten reinschrauben, dann das Netzteil einbauen.
Wenn du eine Kamera hast, dann mach mal Fotos von deinen Komponenten und wir sehen weiter. Melde dich, wenn du das Gehäuse vorbereitet hast.


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Na gut oke. Allerdings bin ich dann auf der sicheren Seiten, wenn die Handschuhe anhabe...
Und was muss ich alles wieder ausbauen, wenn ich mir nochmal eine W-Lan Krte reinbauen will?


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

wieso soll er das NT als erstes verbauen, die kabel nerven doch. 
1. abstandshalter rein und mainboard drauf (das gehäuse hat ja ne cpu hole für den kühler;
2.cpu vorsichtig drauf setzten, wie in der beschreibung 
3.mugen montieren (gucken das du noch an die stromversorgung der cpu noch kommst.
4. ram draufstecken, wie in beschreibung; falls probleme mit dem mugen entstehen die hinteren benutzen.
5.laufwerke und festplatten
6. graka.
7. NT

die w-lan karte, was für einen anschluss hat die?


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Und dann erst den CPU und den Lüfter auf den CPU rauf, oder doch lieber alles erst außerhalb des Gehäuses einbaun und dann das MB drauf?


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

weiß jetzt nich was leichter ist, hab auch kein gefühl, wei schwer der mugen ist. aber mehr "freiheit" hat man außerhalb des gehäuses aber dem 690er hat ein CPU-retention-hole. man kann kühler montieren, auch wenn da MB schon drin ist


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

^^ Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch keine hier. Ist mir auch erst ein paar Tage später aufgefallen, dass eine dann doch vorteilhaft werden könnte... Wo bekommt man denn welche günstig und gut her?


----------



## STSLeon (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Also ich bau immer so zusammen:

Mainboard auf eine gerade, weiche, saubere und fusselfreie Unterlage, wie z.b. frisch gewaschene Geschirrhandtücher. Dann CPU rein, Kühler drauf, Ram rein und die ganze Konstruktion erstmal weg legen. 

Gehäuse vorbereiten: Abstandhalter rein und je nach Kabeldurchführungen schon mal das Netzteil

Mainboard rein und dann den ganzen Rest. 

Gummihandschuhe würde ich nicht verwenden. Wenn du unbedingt sicher sein willst, dann nimm ein Erdungsarmband, aber wenn du nicht mit Wollsocken auf dem Teppich arbeitest und dann gibt es keine Probleme

Tante Edith: Wlan-Karte, einfach rein damit. Du must nichts ausbauen, die meisten haben eh PCI-E X1


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. ich benutz devolo

Das NT mach ich zuletzt rein. einfach montieren, kabel reinstecken, zu machen und bäm
die kabel nerven mich sonst immer.


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Naja ok wenn das so ist. Ich werde das dann bei mir im Wohnzimmer machen. Allerdings ist da ein Teppichboden drin. Sollte das gehen, wenn ich mir die Socken ausziehe?


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

ja, du darfst halt keine statische elektrizität auf die komponenten übertragen. sprich vorher heizkörper etc. anfassen


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> ja, du darfst halt keine statische  elektrizität auf die komponenten übertragen. sprich vorher heizkörper  etc. anfassen



Dann werde ich das so machen und meine Socken ausziehen, sowie  Baumwollsachen anziehen.

Was für Schraubenzieher braucht man denn für das alles?


----------



## Lordac (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Hallo,



Heucke schrieb:


> Was für Schraubenzieher braucht man denn für das alles?


eigentlich nur einen Kreuzschlitzschraubenzieher.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ich bin nun dabei und versuche gerade den CPU und den Lüfter für den CPU zu befestigen. Ich welcher Reihenfolge muss ich den CPU, die Wärmeleitpaste und den CPU-Lüfter verwenden? Damit meine ich, muss ich zuerst die CPU auf das Mainboard packen und dann die WLP drauf, oder sollte ich das lieber vorher machen, um die Hardware nicht zu beschädigen, insbesondere das MB, wenn etwas WLP zu viel drauf ist?


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ich habe jetzt einfach mal ein bisschen WLP auf den CPU aufgetragen. Ich hoffe mal das ist genug. Ich habe auch ein Bild gemacht. Ich hoffe das sieht so gut aus.


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

sry für doppelpost... Wird die WLP eigentlich auch irgendwas fest oder bleibt die flüssig?


----------



## STSLeon (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Wenn die fest wird, kannst du sie austauschen Auf den ersten Blick sieht das nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

die WLP trocknet an. du solltest sie schon großflächiger verteilen. wenn du den kühler drauf setzt. sollte es aber nicht überquellen.
gibt es bei dem board nicht auf dem sockel einen bügel um die cpu festzuklemmen?. bei dem 775er war das so. da hat mein vater cpu in den sockel, bügel festmachen. WLP drauf, cpu kühler drauf. bei ihm is ein bissl übergequellt, war aber nicht schlimm. ein fach wegmachen, mit nen trocken taschentuch oder so


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

wann wird die denn ungefähr fest? Also ich kann sie noch wieder modellieren und verändern mit dem finger und danach und wieder glattstreichen. 

Und auf den zweiten Blick sieht das auch gut aus?

Und noch was anderes zum Minboard. Unter dem Punkt, wie ich eine AMD-Cpu installiere steht nichts davon, dass ich den Plastikdeckel vom Sockel abnehmen muss. Ist das so richtig oder muss man allgemein immer die Abdeckung abmachen?


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> die WLP trocknet an. du solltest sie schon großflächiger verteilen. wenn du den kühler drauf setzt. sollte es aber nicht überquellen.
> gibt es bei dem board nicht auf dem sockel einen bügel um die cpu festzuklemmen?. bei dem 775er war das so. da hat mein vater cpu in den sockel, bügel festmachen. WLP drauf, cpu kühler drauf. bei ihm is ein bissl übergequellt, war aber nicht schlimm. ein fach wegmachen, mit nen trocken taschentuch oder so



Auf der ganzen Oberfläche ist aber WLP, oder sollte ich noch bisschen mehr nehmen?
Ist das schlimm wenn die antrocknet?


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

dann is gut

naja normalerweise müssen die metallpinne von sockel und cpu aufeinander, da müsste auf sockel und cpu ne kleine markierung sein


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

So jetzt der CPU-Lüfter. In welche Richtung sollte denn der "Propeller" zeigen?


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

lass in hinten rausblasen. also der lüfter richtung rambänke


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ich glaube, um den CPU-Kühler daran zu befestigen muss ich erstmal was vom MB abbauen. Seh ich das richtig? Gibt es da so etwas für den Boxed Kühler schon vor montiert oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> lass in hinten rausblasen. also der lüfter richtung rambänke



Das wird nicht klappen. Ich kann den Propeller Richtung MB schicken oder weg vom MB. Ich meine jetzt nicht die Richtung des Luftstroms sondern wo der Lüfter befestigt ist.


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

kannst du bilder hochladen, wo du den lüfter an den mugen hältst?


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Also das hat sich jetzt schon geklärt. Ich werde den Luftstrom nach oben ableiten, weil da auch noch ein Lüfter ist, der die Abwäre rausstrahlt. Den Lüfter werde ich also "auf" das MB setzen.

eine Frage bleibt aber noch. Muss ich jetzt was abschrauben? Ich meine jetzt das blaue "viereck". Weil sonst passt der Kühler mit seiner Backplatte nicht auf den CPU.


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

hab leider keine ahnung


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Also ich musste das blaue Viereck abbauen und dann die Backplatte des Scythe Muge von unten an da MB schrauben. War etwas schwierig, weil du ds Mainboard auf den Kühler legen musst um unten schrauben zu können. Aber habe das nun geschafft und mach mich jetzt an die RAMs. Mit etwas glück bekomme ich die G.Skill ogar direkt unter das MB.


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Jetzt habe ich auch noch eine Frage zur Graka. Muss ich sie erst einsetzen, wenn ich das MB schon im Gehäuse habe oder muss ich sie vorher einsetzen?


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

ja, wie in meiner beschreibung, sonst hast du probleme, das MB festzuschrauben. und die fummelei wird zu groß


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> wieso soll er das NT als erstes verbauen, die kabel nerven doch.


 
Weil erstens das Case dann vorbereitet ist und zweitens die Kabel nicht nerven, selbst wenn mein kein KM hat.
Außerdem, wenn man Gehäuse hat, bei denen das NT oben rein kommt, kann es problematisch werden, das NT zu vernbauen, wenn Brett samt Kühler schon drinne sind.
Frag mich, ich weiß das und konnte das Brett wieder rausbauen.


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

aha, wer taucht denn da aus der versenkung wieder auf  
ich würd es trotzdem nicht anders machen


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Nunja ich wollte mich jetzt gerade an das Netzteil machen. Die HDD habe ich schon drinne. 
Was ist allerdings die E/A-Blende?


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

keine ahnung, wo ist die denn?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> aha, wer taucht denn da aus der versenkung wieder auf
> ich würd es trotzdem nicht anders machen


 
Wenn du nur Cases hast, bei denen man das NZ unten verbaut, dann brauchst du das auch nicht machen, aber es gibt genug, wo es oben verbaut ist und dann ist das sehr sinnvoll das NT vor dem Brett zu verbauen.


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

bei seinem gehäuse wird das NT aber unten verbaut, CM 690 II
hab ich vorgeschlagen, deswegen NT zum schluss


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Und ich habs allgemein gehalten, weil ich keine Ahnung habe, was für ein Case er hat, außerdem ists egal, ob das NT schon drinne ist oder nicht.


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

tja ich habs auf ihn spezifiziert
naja
Versuchen wir doch mal seine fragen zu beantworten: Was ist allerdings die E/A-Blende?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ich verallgemeinere immer recht schnell. 

Mein tipp, er meint das Teil hier...
(das sollte man aber einbauen, bevor das Mainboard reinkommt) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Republic Of Gamers - mein lieber scholli   ziehst du nen 1366er auf

ich glaub ich weiß was du meinst, Heucke bau sie besser ein


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> Republic Of Gamers - mein lieber scholli ziehst du nen 1366er auf


 
Ich hab nun mal keine billig Boards.


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ohhhhhh man!!! Ich will auch


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Bei mir hat sich jetzt ein neues Prblem aufgetan. Und zwar finde ich in meinem Case kein Kabel für das Chassis Instrusion Header und für
Message/Power/Sleep LED. Diese würden aber in den Front Panel Header kommen. Ist das jetzt schlimm?

Und dann habe ich noch eine grundsätzliche Frage:

Was sind die postiven Kabel und was sind die negativen Kabel. Es gibt einmal Weiße und Bunte bzw. Schwarze und Bunte an einem Stecker.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



Heucke schrieb:


> Und zwar finde ich in meinem Case kein Kabel für das Chassis Instrusion Header


 
Kannst du ignorieren. Der Kram ist dazu da um anzuzeigen, wenn die Türen des Rechners geöffnet wird. Ist aber nur für Server interessant, für dich nicht, daher hat dein Case den Kram nicht.



Heucke schrieb:


> und für
> Message/Power/Sleep LED. Diese würden aber in den Front Panel Header kommen. Ist das jetzt schlimm?


 
Das ist die Power LED, die macht das alles.
Die ist beim Case da und gehört aufs Mainboard.



Heucke schrieb:


> Und dann habe ich noch eine grundsätzliche Frage:
> 
> Was sind die postiven Kabel und was sind die negativen Kabel. Es gibt einmal Weiße und Bunte bzw. Schwarze und Bunte an einem Stecker.


 
Auf den Kabeln sind die Bezeichnungen draufgedruckt, im Handbuch des Bretts kannst du nachlesen, wo diese Kabel mit der Bezeichnung hingehören.


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Also bracuhe ich diese Message/Power/Sleep LED unbedingt?

Außerdem habe ich auch noch einen länglichen Stecker mit 4 "Nippeln" übrig, aber keine Ahnung wo der hingehört.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Was hast du denn nun vom Gehäuse angeschlossen und was noch nicht?
Erzähl mal, was für Strippen da noch rumliegen.


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Also ich habe jetzt noch einen Kabelstrang, der von vorne kommt. Der sieht aber so aus wie ein Y-Stecker von den Lüftern, die ich abgemacht habe um sie ans MB zu kriegen. Das Kabel was ich noch nicht angeschlossen habe hat 2 schwarze ein gelbes und ein rotes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Farben nützen nichts, was steht denn drauf?


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Es steht nichts drauf und sieht von den Anschlüssen genau so aus wie ein Y-Kabel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Öhm... Y-Kabel?
Kann ich gar nichts mit anfangen, kannst du mal ein Foto davon machen? Und auch, wo die Strippen genau herkommen?


----------



## Heucke (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Also ich habe selber noch überlegt, und as hat irgendwas mit der LED-Steuerung von meinem Lüfter zu tun. Fotos kann ich dir erst morgen machen, weil meine Kamera leer ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Welches Case ist das denn?
Kann es sein, dass das die Gehäuselüfter sind?
die kommen aufs Mainboard (3 Pin) bzw. mit Adapter (das Y-Kabel) ans Netzteil.


----------



## Heucke (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Aso alles klar. Nun bekomm ich aber die Stromzufuhr für die Grafikkarte nirgendwo ran. An der Grafikkarte sind 6-Pin-Anschlüsse und am Netzteil sind die mit PCIe gekennzeichneten Stromanschlüsse auch 6-Pin-Anschlüsse. Allerdings haben die beigelgeten Kabel der GraKa nur einen 6-Pin-Anschluss und dann einen großen 3 Pin-Anschluss, der vom Ding so groß ist wie die Y-Kabel, aber eben nur 3 Pins hat. Wie bekomme ich jetzt eine Stromzufuhr für die Grafikkarte hin oder brauche ich gar keine??

Die weißen Anschlüsse sind die 3 Pin-Anschlüsse und das schwarze die 6-Pin-Anschlüsse.

Ich habe das CoolerMaster 690II Advanced Pure Black Edition.


----------



## Heucke (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Und nochmal zu den Y-Kabeln/Adapter. Die passen icht bei mir ins Netzteil. Auf dem Bild sieht man einmal zwei 4-Pin-Anschlüsse. Einer hat Stöpsel und der andere nicht. Und unten sieht man dann so einen Anschluss, wie es das Mainboard auch hat.


----------



## RonnieColeman (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

dein NT hat doch 2*PCIe anschlüsse, da brauchste doch den adapter nicht. (post 126)

post 127: sieht aus wie ein pwm-anschluss, einen 4pin musste ans NT machen und das wo nur 1rotes und 1schwarzes kabel dran ist kommt an den lüfter


----------



## Heucke (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Und der PWM Anschluss passt nicht ans NT. Aber dafür habe ich jetzt eine Lösung gefunden: Es gab noch ein paar Kabel beim NT mit bei.

Und noch mehr zur Grafikkarte. Meine Grafikkarte hat 2X 6Pin Anschlüsse und die PCI-Express Kabel vom NT haben 8Pin Anschlüsse, die aber geteilt sind in 6+2Pin Anschlüsse. Soll ich jetzt einfach nur die 6Pin Anschlüsse an die Grafikkarte machen?


----------



## Lordac (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



Heucke schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte hat 2X 6Pin Anschlüsse und die PCI-Express Kabel vom NT haben 8Pin Anschlüsse, die aber geteilt sind in 6+2Pin Anschlüsse. Soll ich jetzt einfach nur die 6Pin Anschlüsse an die Grafikkarte machen?


Genau!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Heucke (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Sehr gut dann kann ich die ja jetzt wieder einbauen.

Die Lüfter habe ich jetzt mit den Y-Kabeln an zwei Kabel des NTs gebaut. Allerdings ist da jetzt noch ein flaches Kabel übrig. Es ist das in der Mitte des Bildes, was so auf dem Rand der Laufwerkskäfige liegt. Es hat vier Kabel. Was ist das genau?


----------



## RonnieColeman (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

das müsste ein floppy anschluss sein, für ein diskettenlaufwerk oder so
steht aber auch im handbuch; hab die 600W version und die sind baugleich

hat das board nicht einen pwm anschluss. habs ma bilder gegoogelt. ich mein unten rechts, also wenn du GIGABYTE lesen kannst unten rechts, gleich neben der schraube, wo usb2.0 steht?!


----------



## Heucke (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Nein is aber auch schon am NT jetzt dran von daher sollte das eigentlich laufen. 
Eigentlich müsste er jetzt fertig sein. Ich hoffe mal dass ich das FrontPanel richtig angeschlossen habe, sonst wird das alles kaputt gehen oder?


----------



## RonnieColeman (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

vergewisser dich, dass du alles angeschlossen, eine letzte kontrolle


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



Heucke schrieb:


> Und nochmal zu den Y-Kabeln/Adapter. Die passen icht bei mir ins Netzteil. Auf dem Bild sieht man einmal zwei 4-Pin-Anschlüsse. Einer hat Stöpsel und der andere nicht. Und unten sieht man dann so einen Anschluss, wie es das Mainboard auch hat.


 
doch, du musst die Pata Stromstecker vom NT nehmen, dort passen die 4 poligen Stecker rein.


----------



## Heucke (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Jo hab ich jetzt auch gemacht. Hab sie also nicht irgendwie auf Teufel komm raus reingeprügelt.

Das mit den Kabeln für den An/Aus-Knopf hab ich nochmal woanders nachgeguckt, und die meinten, dass meist die schwarzen oder weißen die Massekabel sind und dann auch den negativen Pol haben. Also denke ich mal dass ich das richtig angeschlossen habe. Werde das dann aber vor dem Einschalten nochmal alles genau überprüfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Die Strippen vom Gehäuse sind immer beschriftet und wenn da nur ein Plus oder Minus Zeichen für die Polung drauf ist. Also, genau nachgucken.


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Also ich habe den PC jetzt angemacht, nur leider kann ich da Windows nicht rauf machen. Der PC läuft und die LED funktioniert auch. 
Was soll ich jetzt machen? Ich bin ziemlich fertig mit den Nerven.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Wieso kannst du Windows nicht drauf machen?


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Keine Ahnung, aber ich glaube, dass der Bildschrim nciht richtig drin ist. Auf jeden Fall steht da immer Check signal Cable. Aber das ist drin und ich habe auch schon beide Kabel die beilagen versucht und es kam nichts. Ich habe es jetzt auch schon mit Dem Adapter verscuht, der der Grfikkarte beiliegt - nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Der Bildschirm geht zwar an, aber er bekommt kein Signal?
Teste mal die Kabel und den Anschluss an der Graka.


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Hab ich schon alles, aber er bleibt immernoch schwarz. Ih soll sie angeblich immernoch checken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Also, nochmal. Das Monitorkabel ist nicht in der Grafikkarte, der Bildschirm ist an.
Du steckst das Kabel ein und der Bildschirm bleibt eingeschaltet mit dem Hinweis, dass kein Kabel eingesteckt ist?


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Also ich habe den PC jetzt auf Verdacht einfach nochmal aus gemacht und danach nochmal an. Jetzt läuft er und zeigt mir ein Fenster an. WEnn ich auf Enter drücke kommt da eine Meldung:

X:\windows\system32>


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Was soll ich jetzt machen?
Ich habe hier einmal Win7 Home Premium DVD mit den Hologrammen und einmal eine Prinstallation Kit DVD im PC. Reicht es wenn ich einfach die Windows DVD reinschiebe?

Edit: Ich hab die Windows DVD reingeschoben -  nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Du legst die Wndows DVd ins Laufwerk und bootest dann von dem Laufwerk.


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Alles klar wird gemacht.


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

So der PC läuft jetzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Super, geht doch. 
Installierst du Windows jetzt?


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Jap ist mittlerweile auch schon drauf und ich kann jetzt damit loslegen. 

Ich danke euch alle vielmals. Ohne euch würde ich hier immernoch mit meinem alten Pc rumhängen ihr habt mir ehrlich maßgeblich geholfen. 

Danke!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Das ist doch sehr gut, dann brauchst du nur noch ein paar Feinheiten einstellen, bzw. auch im Bios und gut ist.


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Was meinst du mit Feinheiten? Und vor allem was muss ich im Bios noch machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Nun ja, im Power Menü einstellen, dass der Rechner nicht unbeobachtet booten kann, die Boot Reihenfolge einstelen, das Diskettenlaufenwerk abschalten, sofern das im Bios notwendig ist.
Herausfinden, ob die Hardware innerhalb der Spezifikationen arbeitet und nachregeln, falls das nicht der Fall sein sollte.
Benutzerkontensteuerung personalisieren, Energieoptionen einstellen, vorallem dort festlegen, dass die HDD nicht schon nach 20 Minuten leerlauf abschaltet.
Kleinigkeiten halt.


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Kleinigkeiten, von denen ich noch nichts gehört habe und wenn doch nur begrenzt weiß was damit gemeint ist, geschweige denn irgendeine Ahnung habe wie das funktioniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Tja, liegt halt daran, dass die meisten das so lassen und sich dann wundern, dass nach einer gewissen Zeit alles durcheinander läuft.


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



> Nun ja, im Power Menü einstellen, dass der Rechner nicht unbeobachtet booten kann,



Was bedeutet das genau?



> die Boot Reihenfolge einstelen,



Das sollte ich glaube ich hinkriegen.



> das Diskettenlaufenwerk abschalten,  sofern das im Bios notwendig ist.



Wo geht das?



> Herausfinden, ob die Hardware innerhalb der Spezifikationen arbeitet und  nachregeln, falls das nicht der Fall sein sollte.



Wie finde ich das heraus und bearbeite das dann?



> Benutzerkontensteuerung personalisieren, Energieoptionen einstellen,



Das sollte ich auch hinkriegen.



> vorallem dort festlegen, dass die HDD nicht schon nach 20 Minuten  leerlauf abschaltet.



Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass ich dafür nicht ins BIOS muss?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



Heucke schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das genau?


 
Da musst du mal bei Power gucken, dort sollte disable stehen bei Power on Lan und so'n Kram.



Heucke schrieb:


> Das sollte ich glaube ich hinkriegen.


 
Ist auch nicht so schwer.



Heucke schrieb:


> Wo geht das?


 
dort wo die Laufwerke sind. Wenn da ein Eintrag mit Diskettenlaufwerk ist oder so, dann draufklicken und disable machen, statt 1,44MB. Sonst sucht das System beim Start immer nach dem Laufwerk, das nicht da ist.
Das gleiche gilt für erweiternde Controller, wie IDE oder so, wenn du die Schnittstelle nicht benutzt, dann den Controller abschalten. Das geht bei den erweiterten Einstellung im Chipsatz.
Wenn du ein Asus Brett hast, dann den Gate Kram abschalten, nervt nur.



Heucke schrieb:


> Wie finde ich das heraus und bearbeite das dann?


 
Dazu mal CPUz starten und gucken, ob CPU und RAM so laufen, wie sie laufen sollen.



Heucke schrieb:


> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass ich dafür nicht ins BIOS muss?


 
Nö, das machst du in den erweiterten Energieoptionen. Musst mal dort bei Festplatte gucken.


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Ich meinte jetzt unbeobachtet Booten. Was heißt das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Was ich sagte.
Deswegen den Kram im Power Menü abschalten, sofern nicht schon abgeschaltet ist.
Der Rechner bekommt übers Internet ein Signal und schaltet sich daraufhin ein, schon läuft das Ding, obwohl du gar nicht da bist.

Das müsste Wake on Lan oder so heißen. Daneben gibts noch andere Wake On Teile, die alle abschalten.


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Achso... Dann also einfach auf disable stellen und schon kann der Rechner nur noch manuell per An-/Ausknopf angestellt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*

Oder per Tastendruck, aber auch das würde ich abschalten.
Du solltest die Kontrolle über den Rechner haben, das ist wichtig.
Daher auch bei Ordneroptionen den Haken bei "bekannte Dateitypen ausblenden" entfernen.


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

Ich komme irgendwie nicht ins Boot-Menu und auch nicht ins BIOS. Was genau ist die DEL Taste? Ist das Entf oder der Pfeil über Enter? Und muss ich die Taste die ganze Zeit gedrückt halten?

Edit: Scho alles klar bin drinne. Allerdings steht im Power setup etwas von USB Wake Up from S3
PME Event Wake UP
HPET Support

und dahinter dann Enabled. Soll ich die auch auf Disabled stellen?

AC Back Function gibt es auch noch und ein Soft-Off steht dahinter. Muss ich da etwas verändern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Das kannst du alles auf disable stellen.
Gilt auch für die AC Rotze.


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

Gut habe ich alles gemacht. 

Die Festplatteneinstellung kann ich nur auf 99999 Minuten stellen und nicht auf Nie. aber ich denke das sollte so auch gehen, da der PC nicht 24/7 läuft.

Die Ordnereinstellungen habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden. Wo sind die denn?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Jo, finde blöd, dass es nicht auf "nie" geht.
Du solltest noch einstellen, dass der Monitor nicht so schnell abschaltet, sonst guckst du mal einen Film und der Monitor schaltet plötzlich ab.


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du solltest noch einstellen, dass der Monitor nicht so schnell abschaltet, sonst guckst du mal einen Film und der Monitor schaltet plötzlich ab.



Das habe ich vorsichtshalber auch schon auf "Nie" gestellt.

Was mir jetzt halt noch fehlt sind Boxen, Headset, Maus & Tastatur, WLan (und ein HDMI-Kabel: weiß noch nicht genau wie das sonst auf maximal Einstellungen bekomme. Im moment habe noch etwas mit 16XX:1XXX anstatt 19XX:12XX oder so etwas).


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Treiber installiert?
DVI Kabel benutzt?


----------



## Heucke (6. Juni 2010)

Wie installiere ich denn die Treiber? Sind die auf der beigelegten CD?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Nö, abhängig von der Grafikkarte installierst du ATI oder Nvidia Treiber, die du von deren Homepage runterladen kannst.
Jetzt hast du sicher nur die WDM Treiber drauf, die gehen zwar, sind aber nicht die besten.
Wie hast du den Monitor angeschlossen?


----------



## Shiny49 (7. Juni 2010)

Eig solltest du mit dem DVI-Kabel ( dem weißen ) 1920x1080 reinbekommen , sofern der Monitor das unterstützt. Zwischen DVI und HDMI gibt es eh nur einen Unterschied : HDMI überträgt zusätzlich Ton.


----------



## Heucke (7. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube jetzt habe ich nur den Monitor mit dem VGA-Kabel angeschlossen. Und wenn es schon auf 1920X1080 ist sollte ich dann immernoch die Treiber installieren?

Und wo finde ich eigentlich die Orneroptionen, um "bekannte Dateitypen ausblenden" auszuschlaten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

Kein wunder, dass das dann nicht geht. Nimm mal ein DVI Kabel, dann stellst sich die Auflösung automatisch ein, bzw. dann kannst du auch die native Auflösung auswählen.
Treiber in jedem Fall installieren.

Extras --> Ordneroptionen --> Ansicht ---> Erweiterung bei bekannten....

Falls du die Menüleiste nicht sehen kannst, geh mal in Organisieren auf Layout und aktiviere die Menüleiste.


----------



## Shiny49 (7. Juni 2010)

> Falls du die Menüleiste nicht sehen kannst, geh mal in Organisieren auf Layout und aktiviere die Menüleiste.



oder drücke "alt" während du im Browser unterwegs bist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

Wieso Browser? 
Ich rede vom Explorer und nicht vom Browser.


----------



## Shiny49 (7. Juni 2010)

> Wieso Browser?
> Ich rede vom Explorer und nicht vom Browser.



sorry , mein ich ja  sorry , bin im Moment gedanklich woanders. xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

Ich aktivere die Menüleiste lieber dauerhaft. 
Keine Ahnung, wieso die standardmäßig nicht aktiv ist und wieso Microsoft das Menü sowieso seit Vista so unkomfortabel umgebaut hat.


----------



## Shiny49 (7. Juni 2010)

In der Tat. Vorallem weil sich der Mist nach zwei Sekunden wieder ausblendet , nachdem man alt gedrückt hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

Sekundenkleber unter die Alt Taste und die Menüleiste bleibt dauerhaft an.


----------



## Shiny49 (7. Juni 2010)

hehe. sagmal , kann es vorkommen , dass ein pc wegen einer leeren batterie nichtmehr bootet ? xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

Nö, er bootet eigentlich immer, er kann nur die Bios Einstellung nicht abspeichern und die Uhr geht nicht richtig.
Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung, wenn die Batterie leer ist, aber booten sollte gehen.


----------



## Shiny49 (7. Juni 2010)

mist , dann liegts daran auchnicht. <.<


----------



## Heucke (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer pc - Hilfe!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Herausfinden, ob die Hardware innerhalb der Spezifikationen arbeitet und nachregeln, falls das nicht der Fall sein sollte.



Ich habe jetzt CPU-Z bei mir auf dem Rechner. Nun ist die Frage in welchen Kategorien muss ich nachgucken, ob die Hardware vernünftig läuft und wie kann ich das erkennen? Und wenn nicht vernünftig läuft, wie kann ich das denn ändern und was muss ich ändern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

Poste doch einfach mal Screens der einzelnen Registerkarten.


----------



## Heucke (13. Juni 2010)

Hier sind sie. Ich habe einfach mal von allem ein Screen gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

Hast du Aero Glass nicht aktiviert? 

Deine CL7 RAMs laufen mit CL9.


----------



## Heucke (13. Juni 2010)

> Hast du Aero Glass nicht aktiviert?



Wenn du so fragst sicherlich nicht... Was ist das überhaupt??



> Deine CL7 RAMs laufen mit CL9.



Wie kann ich das ändern?

Ich bin auch noch stuzig bei der Grafikkarte, weil die mit 399/900 läuft und ja angeblich bei 725/1000 laufen soll. Taktet die sich automatisch hoch in Spielen oder muss ich das ändern. Wenn ja wo?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

Einfach im leeren Desktop mit rechts klicken und unten auf "anpassen" klicken, dann ein Aero design auswählen.

Die RAMs musst du manuell einstellen oder halt gucken, ob es ein Bios update gibt.

Die Grafikkarte taktet sich in 2D runter, das ist normal.
Lass mal Furmark im Fenster laufen und schau dabei zu, wie sie sich hochtaktet.


----------



## Heucke (13. Juni 2010)

Was bringt mir eigentlich das Aero Design? Und was muss ich beachten, wenn ich ein BIOS-Update mache?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

Das Aero Design sind nett aus, das ist alles. Probiere es aus.
Bios Update ist nicht wild. Kannst du bequem überall machen. Einfach schauen, welches Bios drauf ist, dann schauen, welches es gibt und das downloaden und flashen.
Wie das geht, steht alles im Handbuch.


----------



## Heucke (14. Juni 2010)

Was bringt mir denn ein BIOS-Update außer den Einstellungen des Rams? Sonst, wenn es mir nichts nennenserstes bringt, würde ich einfach die Latenzen Manuell im BIOS einstellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2010)

Klar, kannst du auch machen, aber vielleicht unterstützt ein neues Bios ja die RAMs und dann laufen sie so, wie sie laufen sollen.
Manuell einstellen ist immer auch eine Fehlerquelle.


----------



## Heucke (14. Juni 2010)

In meinem Handbuch vom Board steht aber, dass es auch gefährlich sein könnte, so einfach mal ein BIOS zu flashen.

Sollte ich wenn ich es flashe eigentlich das BIOS von der Seite von GIGABYTE nehmen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2010)

Das steht da immer drinne, weil man das Bios auch schrotten kann und dann ist das Brett im Eimer.


----------



## Heucke (14. Juni 2010)

so wie ich mich kenne, werde ich es einfach nicht mehr erwarten können mit dem BIOS und dann alles schrotten... 

Kennst du denn Seiten wo man die aktuellsten BIOS-Updates bekommt?

Und noch eine allgemeine Frage zum RAM:
Kann ich den RAM irgendwann nochmal aufrüsten, mit Kits die von anderen Herstellern kommen, oder vertragen die sich dann nicht so gut? Oder allgemein auch andere Modelle der gleichen Marke?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2010)

Bios Updates bekommst du vom Bretthersteller.
RAM kannst du immer nachrüsten, sollten aber die gleichen Frequenzen und Latenzen sein.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juni 2010)

Heucke schrieb:


> Kennst du denn Seiten wo man die aktuellsten BIOS-Updates bekommt?


Ja, die Herstellerseite deines Mainboards.



Heucke schrieb:


> Und noch eine allgemeine Frage zum RAM:
> Kann ich den RAM irgendwann nochmal aufrüsten, mit Kits die von anderen Herstellern kommen, oder vertragen die sich dann nicht so gut? Oder allgemein auch andere Modelle der gleichen Marke?


Eigentlich kein Problem, nur auf Timings und Taktraten achten.


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (14. Juni 2010)

zum ram, also prinzipiell kannst du auch andere Modell und von anderen Herstellern dazu stecken, aber dann wirst du die nicht mehr wirklich übertakten können ... da die beiden Kits dann wohl möglich andere timings, etc haben


----------



## Heucke (14. Juni 2010)

Was muss ich genau beachten beim BIOS update? Und muss ich danach schon gemachte Einstellungen neu machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich nicht viel.
Schauen, welches Bios man hat und dann schauen, was für ein Bios es gibt.
Das dann downloaden und flashen. Wie das geht, steht im Handbuch.
Schon vorgenommen Einstellungen müssen nach dem Flashen wieder vorgenommen werden, weil alles gelöscht wird.


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Muss ich denn vorher noch alle Einstellungen vorher zurücksetzen auf die wErkseinstellungen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Nö, das passiert dann, wenn du das neue Bios geflasht hast und dann ins neu Bios gehst (per F1 Taste, sollte man immer machen).


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Wo bekomm ich denn dieses @BIOS her? Vor dem manuellen installieren habe ich doch ziemlichen Respekt...


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (15. Juni 2010)

also soweis mir bekannt auf der herstellerhompage  die bieten eigentlich auch immer schon tools an, somit ist das ganze recht einfach


----------



## kazuo (15. Juni 2010)

Herstellerseite bietet das eigentlich an, ansonsten auslesen und googlen


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Ich habe nun versucht das @BIOS auszuführen, leider wurde mir aber gesagt, dass dies nicht ginge weil es kein RAID HDD sei. 

In der Anleitung auf der Website steht auch, ich solle mein jetziges BIOS sichern. Allerdings habe ich jetzt kein zubehör dazu. Ist das wirklich nötig?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Hast du erst mal geguckt, welches Bios du drauf hast und welches es beim Hersteller gibt?


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Ja bei CPU-Z steht, dass ich ein FA-BIOS habe und auf der Seite gibt es FC-BIOS zum download.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Schon gezogen?


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Nö, in der Anelitung auf der GIGABYTE-Seite steht, dass man mit @BIOS direkt aus dem Internet downloaden kann und dann installieren. Man braucht es also nicht vorher schon ziehen.

Edit:
Sry, ich meine im Benutzerhandbuch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Sollte man *niemals* machen, immer das Bios schon auf der Platte oder Stick haben.


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Ok dann werde ich mir das jetzt downloaden. Und was soll danach machen? Sry ich habe überhaupt keinen Plan.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Mal schauen, was du bekommst.
Du kannst das Bios auf einen Stick packen und das dann im Bios selbst flashen.

Schau mal hier rein. KLICK


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Geht das auch ganz normal von der HDD? Habe nämlich zur Zeit keinen Stick zur Hand und wüsste auch nicht wie das mit dem Formatieren geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Nein, geht nur mit Stick.
Kannst du dir keine Stick leihen?
Formatieren geht einfach, Stick im Explorer mit rechts anklicken und auf formatieren gehen, dort F16 auswählen und fertig.


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Mein Bruder sollte gelich wieder nach Hause kommen mit einem Stick. 

Muss der Stick dann vollkommen leer sein oder geht es auch wenn ein bisschen Musik drauf ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Du musst den neu formatieren, sollte also leer sein.


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Gut dann werde ich die Daten einfach auf die HDD machen.


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Nunja jetzt bin ich hier im BIOS Update Menu, allerdings gibt es nur die Option HDD bei der Auswahl zur Suche des neuen BIOS. Was soll ich machen? Ich habe das BIOS verpackt bekommen und deswegen erstmal entpackt und nun habe ich drei Dateien auf meinem USB-Stick. Allerdings kann ich ihn nicht auswählen zum BIOS-Update.

Oder muss ich erstmal das BIOS sichern was ich jetzt drauf habe? Geht das so ohne weiteres auf den Stick?


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (15. Juni 2010)

einfach ins bios, dann auf bios update (heißt vllt auch etwas anders) und dann den schritten folgen


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

--> N1KK3l <-- schrieb:


> einfach ins bios, dann auf bios update (heißt vllt auch etwas anders) und dann den schritten folgen



Ich kann aber nur die HDD auswählen und nicht den Stick. Kann es sein, das etwas im BIOS falsch ist, dass ich den stick nciht auslesen kann? Und könnte ich so einfach jetzt wieder raus aus QFlash?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Du musst das über den Qflash machen, dazu im Bios Startpost gucken, welche Taste du drücken musst.
Hast du dir das überhaupt durchgelesen, was ich verlinkt habe?


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Ich habe gerade ein Bild vor mir mit der Überschrift Q-Flash Utility v2.15.

Da bin ich hingekommen, über das Bild am Anfang, wenn der PC bootet, über das ich auch ins BIOS komme.


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Ok anscheinend funktioniert es damit auch...

Und der PC läuft auch noch. Die haben den Stick einfach HDD genannt... Einfach dumm wenn man keine Ahnung hat.  (Das war jetzt auf mich bezogen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Du sollst den Stick auch nicht irgendwie benennen, sondern einfach nur formarieren.
Hat irgendeiner was von benennen gesagt?


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ihn nciht neu benannt...

Nachdem ich auf HDD gedrückt habe, kam dann auch alles, z.B. dass dieser DAtenträger 3,73GB hat etc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Du hast den Datenträger in Fat 16 formatiert?


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Ja, weil das so auf der Webseite steht.

Also das BIOS ist nun aber drauf und wird in CPU-Z auch so angezeigt als FC. Allerdings haben die RAMs immernoch CL9.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Dann hättest du dir das Update sparen können. 
Wirst dann manuell einstellen müssen.


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Sowas habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Allerdings sollte so ein BIOS Update sicher nicht schaden. 

Werde mir das dann mal im Internet durchlesen wie das geht, damit ich euch nicht merh nerven muss. 

Edit:

Ist jetzt auch erledigt. Hat mich aber doch gewundert, dass ich nur 4 Sachen ändern musste...

Noch eine Frage dazu: Was bringen mir jetzt genau die Latenzen? Je kleiner desto schneller ist der RAM oder? Aber wo werde ich es merken und auf welche Weise ist der RAM schneller. Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe...


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Sry für Doppelpost...


Aber ist das jetzt so in Ordnung mit Latenzen des RAMs? (s. Bild)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Jep, das sieht schon besser aus.


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Habe ich da noch Möglichkeiten nach oben oder sind das jetzt die Werkseinstellungen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Musst mal ausprobieren, was so geht, eventuell die Frequenzen anheben.


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Hmm, nee das lass ich dann doch lieber. Dann ist doch die Garantie futsch oder? Außerdem habe ich davon auch keine Ahnung und müsste mich ersteinmal einlesen. Aber jetzt gibt es erstmal Fussball!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Lass die RAMs mal so laufen.
Ich tippe aber, dass du keinen Unterschied feststellen wirst.


----------



## Heucke (16. Juni 2010)

-.- na toll so viel Aufregung wegen nichts? Mist... Naja jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie das alles geht.


----------



## RonnieColeman (20. Juni 2010)

Läuft jetzt eigentlich alles rund bei dir?


----------

